# Exoterra 36X18X36 - tank and light question



## craigrbns (Feb 1, 2016)

I am planning on upgrading my 75 gallon Baja tank to a taller vivarium since my Baja's have zero interest in ground level. The 36" tall exoterra has my interest. Im interested in the vertical landscaping options it would allow, and I think my group of Bajas would love it - possibly allowing some new inhabitants for the 75 gallon aquarium.

Anyway, my question for those of you with the Xlarge Exoterra - does the 18" depth allow enough options for landscaping a full 36" of height or does the tank end up cramped given the lack of width? I would be heavy on epiphytic broms and can put some pots in the background, but I was hoping to still have some terrestrial options without shading everything out.

Id love to hear opinions from anyone who has this tank. It would be my first Exoterra. All of my other vivs are converted aquariums with top access only.

Also, for those of you with the 36" tall Exo - what lights are you running, and how is your success? I have Kessils on most of my other vivs, but was hoping to try a more affordable Evo Quad if I set up the Exo. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CritterManiac (Jan 2, 2009)

craigrbns said:


> I am planning on upgrading my 75 gallon Baja tank to a taller vivarium since my Baja's have zero interest in ground level. The 36" tall exoterra has my interest. Im interested in the vertical landscaping options it would allow, and I think my group of Bajas would love it - possibly allowing some new inhabitants for the 75 gallon aquarium.
> 
> Anyway, my question for those of you with the Xlarge Exoterra - does the 18" depth allow enough options for landscaping a full 36" of height or does the tank end up cramped given the lack of width? I would be heavy on epiphytic broms and can put some pots in the background, but I was hoping to still have some terrestrial options without shading everything out.
> 
> ...



I just started mine two weeks ago. It's actually 17 1/2" inside. Are you putting background in both side wall and the back?


----------



## craigrbns (Feb 1, 2016)

Yep, the plan was to put a cork bark/foam background on the back of the tank - not the sides. Unfortunately, this would take another 3 inches off of the depth as well. 

I love the peninsula look you are creating. That may be an option, but Ill need to do some rearranging to find a spot where the tank can be viewed from both sides. Id hate to do a peninsula just to back one side up to a wall!


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't have any experience with this particular tank, but here are a few threads I saved with those dimensions or similar to show how the height can be used with a narrow depth. I remember another one that uses very large cork rounds to create shelves. The final product looks like a small hillside with very little "flat" space along the bottom. It was a climbers paradise for sure.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...0-gallon-display-tank-sparing-no-expense.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...57-revolutions-36x18x24-exo-terra-update.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/63681-updated-grow-photos-my-1st-viv.html


----------



## pooky125 (Jan 16, 2012)

So, I don't have a 36x18x36 Exo Terra, but I do have a vertical 40 breeder. I run 2 of the standard Evo lights over it, which is equivalent to an Evo Quad and have great growth and color all the way down. One Evo Quad fixture should be plenty of light for you.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

The 18" depth hasn't ever been an issue for me other than it's saved me from buying a couple of monster sized pieces of wood that just wouldn't quite fit.

The 36" height has been / is something of an issue. It's a bit of a problem getting enough light down to the bottom of a 36" high tank. The bottom of the tank is dark and top is over lit.

In an ideal world I wouldn't mind a bit of extra depth to the tank at all -up to 24" deep would be fine, but I'd REALLY REALLY REALLY like to hack of the top 6" of the tank to make it 30" tall (for lighting reasons)


----------



## craigrbns (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone. It looks like I could make one work if I get creative, or I can save up my $'s and buy an aquarium that width and height, but with an ideal depth of 24 inches.


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

I enjoy my 24" deep viv. It's only been planted for a couple of month so I'm in there almost daily propagating and moving things around. I like the depth. But I also went euro style, I imagine if I didn't have the front screen, 18" would have suffice with no issues.
My background being so vertically straight I simply angled my EVO quad a little to give better surface/light area. This has worked out great and minimizes shadows. 
At 36" tall I have no problems growing moss at the very lower levels of the viv with the evo. The light has great penetration. 
Cheers


----------



## craigrbns (Feb 1, 2016)

TheForSaken said:


> I enjoy my 24" deep viv. It's only been planted for a couple of month so I'm in there almost daily propagating and moving things around. I like the depth. But I also went euro style, I imagine if I didn't have the front screen, 18" would have suffice with no issues.
> My background being so vertically straight I simply angled my EVO quad a little to give better surface/light area. This has worked out great and minimizes shadows.
> At 36" tall I have no problems growing moss at the very lower levels of the viv with the evo. The light has great penetration.
> Cheers


Thanks for the post! That helps sell me on the extra depth. Glad to know the Evo can still grow mosses at that depth - that was what I was hoping for. Love the idea of tilting the light a bit too. Thanks!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Here's a couple shots of my 36x18x36 Exo Terra. It's been planted a little over a year now and I've realized, while the light I have (Current Satellite Plus Pro) works fine and there has been plant growth and brom coloring... it's not as sufficient for this size tank alone as it would be with another. I'm looking into getting another light to add. 

It's really a fun canvas/size to work with... lots of background space for epiphytes. It's a challenge making sure all the higher up plants don't block light from the lower ones.


First planted:


One year later:


----------



## nyskiffie (Mar 6, 2016)

Josh would you mind rehosting those on another site? Photobucket has started charging for hotlinking I think and they just come up with errors for me.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

chin_monster said:


> The 36" height has been / is something of an issue. It's a bit of a problem getting enough light down to the bottom of a 36" high tank. The bottom of the tank is dark and top is over lit.
> 
> In an ideal world I wouldn't mind a bit of extra depth to the tank at all -up to 24" deep would be fine, but I'd REALLY REALLY REALLY like to hack of the top 6" of the tank to make it 30" tall (for lighting reasons)


Overlit, you can work with. You put in all the light you need to get to the bottom. Lower light plants obviously go down low, but what do you do with all that overly bright space? 
You create you your own light zones. Generally, a brom can take all the light you throw at it, and in response it just keeps getting brighter and prettier. Putting broms up higher, and spacing them imaginatively, will create shady spots on the walls. One brom creates light or medium shade. Three broms, placed in a cluster, will create a darker shade zone, and obviously a bigger shade zone. Epiphytes placed at the edge of a shade zone, half in the shade, half getting a little more light, and often your epiphyte will tell you if it appreciates the shadier, or the sunnier spot. 
Broms are the obvious choice, but there are other plants that can take pretty much all the light you can throw at them. I have a neat Philodendron Chimchayense, and an Anthurium Friederichstahlii, that can both take all the light I can give them, and still want more. The both have very long, but very skinny leaves, which leave you with a lighter, mottled shade.
Ghostwood branch work can also make for some great shady spots. Mounting a brom to a ghostwood branch gets shady areas away from the walls.
Get imaginative and make your light work with you. Don't let it dictate what you can plant. It's not too much light unless you can't control the heat.
We've all learned about manipulating microclimates to create different zones. We manipulate conditions to build hotter zones, cooler zones, more humid areas, and drier areas. We can do the same thing with lighting and plant placement, to enable a much wider variety of plants that you can keep.

One thing I've learned recently, is that I may not be able to control my son...but I can control my sun.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

nyskiffie said:


> Josh would you mind rehosting those on another site? Photobucket has started charging for hotlinking I think and they just come up with errors for me.


Here it is first planted:
IMG_4478 by Josh Gibbs, on Flickr

Here it is about 1 year later:

Photo May 20, 7 26 25 PM by Josh Gibbs, on Flickr


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Here it is first planted:
> IMG_4478 by Josh Gibbs, on Flickr


Those azureus are high up there. Especially that one to the left.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

S2G said:


> Those azureus are high up there. Especially that one to the left.


Oh yeah, they climb all the way to the top fairly often.


----------



## nyskiffie (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow that looks fantastic. Did you build those rocks??

I'm also surprised how much success you're having with the Satellite Pro+, considering how many people say that it would never be enough light for a tank this big. It looks great!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

The rocks are just GS foam I carved, covered in Drylok and painted. I was gonna link the build log post, but all the pics were from Photobucket so they don't show up 

Yeah, the light has been good - I just think the plants would have been growing faster under another (or additional) light. I got this one because of the fun features (lightning, clouds, etc.), but I rarely even use those. The plants on the bottom are all growing just fine. I think had I used another/additional light, things would just be much more grown/lush. But yeah, it's still a great light.


----------



## CritterManiac (Jan 2, 2009)

I think the 17" might be too little for depth. Here's a photo of mine


----------



## craigrbns (Feb 1, 2016)

CritterManiac said:


> I think the 17" might be too little for depth. Here's a photo of mine


Thanks for the pic. I love the idea of a peninsula type set up with this tank, but just dont have a spot to display one that way. Ill def be installing a background on whichever tank I use. Day to day I go back and forth on the Exo Terra or a converted aquarium. I love the front access of the Exo (getting in and out of my aquarium converts is a bit of a pain), but love the idea of some extra depth...


----------

